# iPhone 5s is full, can't back up



## Bdogle (Dec 3, 2010)

Alright, so I have had an iphone for 7 years now and my pictures and videos have grown to take up a lot of data. So much that I was unable to update my phone without first removing all of my photos.

How does everyone else get by? 

Am I correct in thinking that the "photo stream" folder on the phone does take up space as well? 

It'd be nice if the photos were exported automatically to the cloud and you were able to access these at any time. 

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## astroroxy82 (Jun 23, 2014)

I heard that if you are out of space, you could still update the phone on iTunes, but just not on the actual phone. You don't have to remove anything if you update on iTunes.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

> It'd be nice if the photos were exported automatically to the cloud


Do you mean via cellular data instead of waiting for a Wi-Fi connection? Think that's not possible.


----------



## Bdogle (Dec 3, 2010)

astroroxy, that still doesn't solve the issue of your phone filling up and having no where to go with your pictures.


----------



## Interstella2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Just curious. Why can't you backup your photos then delete them from your phone? That seems like the best solution to keeping your photos and freeing up space on your phone.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Interstella2 said:


> Just curious. Why can't you backup your photos then delete them from your phone? That seems like the best solution to keeping your photos and freeing up space on your phone.


That is actually the way everyone else does it. The phone shouldn't be the permanent storage location for all your phones. You should be copying them off and backing them up onto another source. I use Dropbox to automatically upload all my pictures to the cloud and then they automatically download to my PC, similarly to what iCloud and Box.net and many other apps do.


----------



## Interstella2 (Nov 17, 2014)

Triple6 said:


> That is actually the way everyone else does it. The phone shouldn't be the permanent storage location for all your phones. You should be copying them off and backing them up onto another source. I use Dropbox to automatically upload all my pictures to the cloud and then they automatically download to my PC, similarly to what iCloud and Box.net and many other apps do.


Right. OP says "can't backup" in title. Wondering why not?


----------



## Bdogle (Dec 3, 2010)

I'd like to find a streamlined option that would back up the photos to a cloud location that would allow me to view them at any time from the phone and not take up space on my phone.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Dropbox: https://www.dropbox.com/en/help/82


----------

